# Stuck in Fastboot after failed FXZ Flash



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Droid Bionic rooted running stock .905 via OTA. I had an issue where after I flashed back to stock when I was going to sell my phone, the boot animation wasn't the stock one. Long story short, I saw how easy it was to root the .905 OTA update, so I did that and applied the stock boot animation.

I was planning on taking it to Verizon this morning to activate it, so I decided to FXZ back to stock so there wouldn't be any traces of root when I took it in. I've flashed this before without having any problems, but something has gone wrong this time.

I have the latest RSD Lite (v5.6) and the latest Motorola Bionic drivers installed on my Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit system. I plugged my phone in, started RSD Lite, chose the FXZ file, chose to uncompress and flash and then as soon as the phone booted into Fastboot Recovery, RSD Lite failed with the status of "Failed flashing process. Failed flashing process. 1/15 flash cdt.bin "cdt.bin" -> Phone returned FAIL; phone connected"

I've verified the MD5 checksum of the file and it's the same one I used to flash back to stock a couple of months ago before the OTA was released.

Does anyone know why the flash is failing and what I can do to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I figured out how to get out of Fastboot mode. I pressed and held down the power button for a few seconds, then booted into Recovery Mode by pressing and holding Volume Up & Down and power. Chose Normal Startup and the phone booted back up just fine.

I went into Verizon to get it activated, but every time he turned the phone off and tried to power it back up, it would boot back into Fastboot Mode. I would then have to boot it into Recovery Mode again to get it to boot up.

Does anyone know how to stop it from booting into Fastboot Mode every time the phone is rebooted?


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm such an idiot, but I'm glad I can figure out my own problems...lol

I was actually trying to flash the .886 FXZ instead of the .902 which is why it was failing. I'm currently successfully flashing back to .902 and then I'll be taking the .905 update again so I should be completely back to stock. I might end up flashing one of the ICS leaks later.


----------



## ztkryan (Jan 7, 2012)

Thus thread is awesome glad you got it figured out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

If you have anymore problems feel free to pm me and ill help you...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

ztkryan said:


> If you have anymore problems feel free to pm me and ill help you...
> 
> Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


Thanks, Ill keep that in mind.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

